# Please suggest a good motherboard with 3 x 4-pin system fan connectors with Intel LGA 1150 socket



## RageshAntony (Aug 2, 2015)

Please suggest a good motherboard with *Intel LGA 1150 socket* in form factor* ATX* or* micro-Atx* below *Rs.6000*

It must have 

1) 1 X PCI Express 3.0 slot (i dont and never need any additional  pci types[x4,x1 ,old pci]  slots. )
2) *atleast  3 x 4-pin system fan connectors *
3) 2 and above usb 3.0 ports with 4 or above usb 2.0 
4)  atleast  3 Sata connectors .
(2 RAM slots is enough for me.)  

My problem is lot of MBs easily satisfies 1),3),4) requirments . But it is very difficult to find a MB that have 3 x 4-pin system fan connectors (thats why I bolded it). So give priority for 3 x 4-pin system fan connectors since I have 3 system fans(Front , side , rear ) in my cabinet)

I selected the B85M-G43 but it have only 2 x 4-pin system fan connectors but it satisfy other requirements .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Please suggest a good motherboard with 3 x 4-pin system fan connectors with Intel LGA 1150 socke*

Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5.5k

or

MSI H97 PC Mate @ 6.5k


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Please suggest a good motherboard with 3 x 4-pin system fan connectors with Intel LGA 1150 socke*

Thank you very much for your answers


----------

